# Palabras derivadas



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos.

Quería preguntarles si saben de algún diccionario donde consultar las palabras derivadas de otras. 
Por ejemplo que si busco "Anzug" aparte de su significado me facilite tambien sus palabras derivadas: 
"Badeanzug, Jogginganzug...etc"

¿Estas palabras derivadas tienen algún nombre en alemán?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

palabras derivadas:
abgeleitete/hergeleitete Wörter

Derivación (lingüística):
Mittel der Wortbildung

Las „palabras derivadas“ son aquellas que derivan de una „palabra primitiva“
Die „abgeleiteten/hergeleiteten Wörter“ sind diejenigen, die von einem „Stammwort“ herrühren/abstammen

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Pero a lo que se refiere davlar son _Zusammensetzungen_ o _zusammengesetzte Wörter_.


----------



## osa_menor

Quería añadir que también decimos "zusammengesetzte Substantive" para palabras como "Badeanzug".


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Muy buenas a todos.
> 
> Quería preguntarles si saben de algún diccionario donde consultar las palabras derivadas de otras.
> *Por ejemplo que si busco "Anzug" aparte de su significado me facilite también  palabras compuestas:
> "Badeanzug, Jogginganzug...etc"*
> 
> ¿Estas palabras derivadas tienen algún nombre en alemán?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Y para contestarte a la primera parte de tu consulta:
Mira aquí, en el DWDS:
DWDS              –                Anzug
Ingresé la palabra Anzug y al pie de la página te indica cuáles palabras están compuestas de X + 'Anzug'.
Espero que te sea útil.
Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

_Zusammensetzungen_ oder _zusammengesetzte Wörter_ heißen in der Sprachwissenschaft auch _Komposita_ (Sing.: _Kompositum_).

*composición*
9. LING. Procedimiento por el cual se forman nuevas palabras uniendo dos o más vocablos o partículas, p. ej., el que se usa para crear palabras como _anteponer_ o _hincapié_.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Alemanita said:


> Y para contestarte a la primera parte de tu consulta:
> Mira aquí, en el DWDS:
> DWDS              –                Anzug
> Ingresé la palabra Anzug y al pie de la página te indica cuáles palabras están compuestas de X + 'Anzug'.
> Espero que te sea útil.
> Un saludo.


Justo lo que estaba buscando. Un millón de gracias.

Un saludo,


----------

